# Sharp Dog? Help??



## Gloria Maxwell (Oct 28, 2007)

Can anyone explain a trainers term.? What do they mean when they say
she may be a sharp dog? Is there a different way to train a sharp dog?

Gloria Maxwell


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the best, short answer is a dog that is likely to bite. Usually associated (in a bad way) with a nervy, reactive dog. Preferably found in a social, well-balanced dog with good defense drive.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of those words that covers everything from a desirable trait in a working dog all the way to fear biter. 
I look at it as being reactive with aggression. 
Sometimes described as a very suspicious dog that alerts on anything out of the ordinary. That can be a good thing in a working dog in the right amounts. Can be a G&S dog when it's to the point of fear biting.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sharp? How about cheesie dog? [-X 
OK, a dog that will cut you, bite you, has a nerve issue and is most likely to act out as a fear biter. Not one that is well predictable due to environmental, genetic, or training issues. A sharp dog, depending upon how much, is one I would not do bite/protection work with at any price!


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

SImilar to what it posted, I would say a "sharp" dog is one that has a "hair trigger" or is very quick to react with aggression of some sort. 
While it often is used to refer to dogs that are typically nervy or fear driven, I wouldn't say that's the only definition.There are a couple very well balanced dogs in our club that I would classify as being sharp.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always thought it was a politically correct term of describing a nerve bag and no one wanted to tell them the truth about their dog. then again, I always thought "civil"meant a socialable dog as well.

DFrost


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

No no David "civil" really means bites the public.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

So if the dog isn't sociable and kissy-kissy with everybody and their brother then the dog is deemed to be "sharp" and thus a "nerve-bag"? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> So if the dog isn't sociable and kissy-kissy with everybody and their brother then the dog is deemed to be "sharp" and thus a "nerve-bag"? :roll: :lol:


Nobody has implied that in any of this post! [-X


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe I've got it wrong. I think a dog that is quick to alert and quick to show aggression (including bite) could be described as being "sharp". Maybe it displays these traits because it is a nerve bag. Or, maybe, such a dog displays these traits because of its breeding and/or training. 

Just to clarify the term "sharp", does it normally mean to you (the reader) that the dog does display the above-mentioned behavior and has poor nerves? Could a "sharp" dog have ok/good/excellent nerves?

I know that, sometimes, a term has different meanings to different people. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to have a dictionary on this site of various terms so that we're all speaking from the same vocabulary. :idea:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

There are sooooooooo many different opinions on what sharpness means. I don’t know who coined this definition but I personally like it….. Sharpness is a measure of the amount of stimulus required to achieve an aggressive response in the dog.

That said, I think the important thing to look at is what is the stimulus. Is it something minor like a person walking towards you… which goes to the bag of nerves issue… Or is it suspicious acts of a decoy or some other more legitimate reason for the aggression.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

there are "degrees" of "sharpness" in a dog, just as there are degrees of defense, civility, sociability, etc. each dog is unique.

some sharpness is required in a guard-dog; they must alert to things that are out of the ordinary--that's why we have guard-dogs. (or at least, why I have guard-dogs).

and there is always the problem when discussing terms such as these of the definition of the word. more out-of-control threads have been begun when there is no common definition of a word than haven't. if ppl could agree on a definition of a term, there wouldn't be so much confusion/controversy in this working dog world.

which is why i almost didn't post.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

All true Ann! 

Gloria, what do you want to do with the dog? Is this dog a "pet" or do want it for Schutzhund or as a personal protection dog (PPD) or otherwise?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> So if the dog isn't sociable and kissy-kissy with everybody and their brother then the dog is deemed to be "sharp" and thus a "nerve-bag"? :roll: :lol:



I didn't say that. I've seen lots of nerve bags want to be sociable, they just aren't confident about doing so. I have plenty of dogs that aren't nervy and want nothing to do with anyone, but they'll do their job without hesitation.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I don’t know who coined this definition but I personally like it….. Sharpness is a measure of the amount of stimulus required to achieve an aggressive response in the dog.
> 
> That said, I think the important thing to look at is what is the stimulus. Is it something minor like a person walking towards you… which goes to the bag of nerves issue… Or is it suspicious acts of a decoy or some other more legitimate reason for the aggression.


I like that definition. One of the best I've heard. The suspicious acts of a decoy etc, it something that may, to me anyway, need more discussion depending on the reaction of the dog. I understand the concept though.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent definition Matthew!


----------



## James Benigno (Aug 1, 2008)

We should collaborate definitions for popular terms used in dog training, sports etc and turn it into a sticky, just like a giant list with definitions, so people dont get confused when trying to convey messages, using stuff in the right context or understanding someones post...

I know itd help me out, might be a different story for you more experienced guys, but us noobs need all the help we can get


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James, there as many definitions to dog terms as there are dog trainers. Also as many people believe that all the definitions are over done. 
The simple word "tracking" for instance. That can get a half dozen definitions from the folks on this forum alone. Tracking, FST, airscent, trailing, scouting, etc. Once you learn who's who on this forum you'll be able to cypher things a bit better. 
Listen to all the different definitions and decide which one you like. You'll be as correct as anyone here. :grin: :wink:


----------



## James Benigno (Aug 1, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> There are sooooooooo many different opinions on what sharpness means. I don’t know who coined this definition but I personally like it….. Sharpness is a measure of the amount of stimulus required to achieve an aggressive response in the dog.
> 
> That said, I think the important thing to look at is what is the stimulus. Is it something minor like a person walking towards you… which goes to the bag of nerves issue… Or is it suspicious acts of a decoy or some other more legitimate reason for the aggression.





Bob Scott said:


> James, there as many definitions to dog terms as there are dog trainers. Also as many people believe that all the definitions are over done.
> The simple word "tracking" for instance. That can get a half dozen definitions from the folks on this forum alone. Tracking, FST, airscent, trailing, scouting, etc. Once you learn who's who on this forum you'll be able to cypher things a bit better.
> Listen to all the different definitions and decide which one you like. You'll be as correct as anyone here. :grin: :wink:


Yeah I guess thats true, what could be a perfect definition for 1 person (ie. the above regarding "sharp") may appeal to one but not the other


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

OK so let me stir this pond with this one: *shy-sharp*.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OK so let me stir this pond with this one: *shy-sharp*.


fear biter that puts on a good show


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OK so let me stir this pond with this one: *shy-sharp*.



Now we're back to nerve bag

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> There are sooooooooo many different opinions on what sharpness means. I don’t know who coined this definition but I personally like it….. Sharpness is a measure of the amount of stimulus required to achieve an aggressive response in the dog.
> 
> That said, I think the important thing to look at is what is the stimulus. Is it something minor like a person walking towards you… which goes to the bag of nerves issue… Or is it suspicious acts of a decoy or some other more legitimate reason for the aggression.


Good one!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote : I've always thought it was a politically correct term of describing a nerve bag and no one wanted to tell them the truth about their dog.

Oh shit, I cannot believe I almost missed out on this one. Dave, this is just plain truth right here, then ****ing Gaines cracks me up with the shy sharp slam.

As far as definitions, until we all get together and look at a bunch of dogs, we will never really be on the same page, as it is hard enough just to describe a dog thats sorta normal without people jumping all over the place like they have ants in the pants.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> fear biter that puts on a good show


Sounds like what I've seen. Gary Patterson had some terms in a Schutzhund book years ago that covered many sport dog behaviors and I can't find it or the book. Must have run out of bathroom paper...the life of a *******! Exit stage right!>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> fear biter that puts on a good show


 
Only for those that don't know what their looking at. 
A sharp-shy dog is always looking for the way out. The whole world is a stressful place for these "nervebags". 
If it goes to the point of creating aggression, well.....that's a G&S dog in my books!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote : then ****ing Gaines cracks me up with the shy sharp slam.


Hey Jeff my name is still coming out of your mouth!* "*****ing"
****= sing, work, find, help... Yes, I like *HELP*ing. It keeps the post on topic without personal shots. :mrgreen: 
I don't do basketball too well so the "slam" is out of the question, Chief!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i still like what i posted.....and Matt Grubb said it all too. it's all about the threshold an individual dog has, and every dog has their own threshold. depending upon what the dog is bred to do, the ideal threshold will change.

in these sorts of discussions, there is never a cut-and-dried answer. but it would always be helpful to have a fairly firm definition of the term, which there never seems to be


----------

